# Hydraulische Kantbank



## Kuddel30 (26 Dezember 2009)

Moin,Moin

Haben in der Firma eine Alte Abkantbank,die Automatisiert werden Soll. Die Steuerung Besteht aus Alter Klappertechnik, die erneuert Wird. Die Mitarbeiter würden gerne die Gradzahl des zu Biegendes Werkstückes Ablesen können. Die Matritze fährt über Hydraulikstempel nach Unten und das Werkstück wird in eine Form Gepresst.Wie würdet Ihr den Weg der Matritze,die nach Unten Fährt Realisieren. Mit Drehgeber oder Liniearwiderstand? Zur Freien Verfügung Habe ich eine Siemens C7/633 sowie Eine S7-200 und ein Op 17. Mit der C7 könnte ich den Weg doch Analog über den Liniearwiderstand Ablesen.Oder habt Ihr noch Andere Ideen.


----------



## TommyG (26 Dezember 2009)

Moin,

wie kommst Du denn an die Mechanik dran? Ist die Bewegung, die du erfassen/ abgreifen kannst die lineare oder die drehende?

Wie sieht es bei euch denn aus? Ist die 'erhebliche Änderung an einer Maschine' inkl aller Prüfungen und so, oder hat der Chef 'mal eben ' gesagt?

Ist dies eine Fertigungseinrichtung, bei welcher Du zig Teile hintereinander fertigst, oder soll der Biegewinkel nur angezeigt werden?

Mit den Absicherungen, Lichtschranken/ Endschaltern ist das Ding bereits ausgestattet, oder?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## bike (26 Dezember 2009)

Kuddel30 schrieb:


> Zur Freien Verfügung Habe ich eine Siemens C7/633 sowie Eine S7-200 und ein Op 17. Mit der C7 könnte ich den Weg doch Analog über den Liniearwiderstand Ablesen.Oder habt Ihr noch Andere Ideen.



Also ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob die Hardware sinnvoll ist.
Ein OP17 gibt es nur noch als Sparepart und auch das C7 ist nicht der neuste einer  .

Ich würde da einmal draüber nachdenken.
Ausserderm wie schon geschrieben, denkt über die Sicherheit nach, ob dort etwas gemacht werden muss.

bike


----------



## Kuddel30 (26 Dezember 2009)

Die Anlage ist soweit in Ordnung. Mitarbeiter wollen Eigentlich nur die Gradzahl Ablesen können.Kann nur die Linieare Bewegung Abgreifen.(Hydraulik Rauf-Runter)


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Dezember 2009)

Kuddel30 schrieb:


> Genau Chef sagt mach mal eben.Die Anlage wird aber sicher Aufgeabaut.d.h. Zwei-Hand Steuerrungsrelaise und der Gefahrenbereich über BWS sichere Lichtschranken Überwacht.Den Weg kann ich nur Liniear Abgreifen.


 
Hallo,

so haben wir (und wahrscheinlich viele andere auch) das früher auch gemacht.

ABER:
Wer dokumentiert?
Wer berechnet die Schutzfeldabstände?
Wer steht für das Sicherheitskonzept inkl. Umsetzung gerade?
etc.

MfG


----------



## Kuddel30 (27 Dezember 2009)

Wie schon Gesagt,Maschine ist soweit i.O.Mitarbeiter wollen eigentlich nur den Weg,die die Presse nach unten Verfährt in Grad Ablesen können.Kann aber nur die Linieare Bewegung des Hydralikstempels Abgreifen.Dieses möchte ich mit einem Liniearwiderstand lösen,den ich dann Analog einlese.Diesen Wert könnte ich dann doch in der Sps umrechnen auf Grad.(Weglänge-->Gradzahl)


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2009)

wenn es nur um die nachrüstung einer anzeige geht, dann gibts da simplere sachen, z.b. ein lineares absolutmesssystem:
erfahrung habe ich z.b mit elgo:
http://www.elgo.de/de/produkte/sensoren/


un das an ene fertge SSI-Anzeige verdrahen, gut ist...
z.B. sowas:

http://www.elgo.de/de/produkte/positionsanzeigen/http://www.elgo.de/de/produkte/positionsanzeigen/http://www.elgo.de/de/produkte/positionsanzeigen/

oder:

http://www.kuebler.com/PDFs/manual/zaehler/Anzeigezaehler/SSI_570.pdf)


sps nicht, weil:
1. du hast nichts von genauigkeit erzählt, brignen das dein widerstand und dein analogeingang?
2. wozu eine steuerung wenn nicht gesteuert wird.
3. ist die nachrüstung der anzeige ja keine wesentliche veränderung an der maschine. beim umbau einer presse von klappertechnik auf sps sollte mann schon wissen was man tut...


----------

